# What time of day???



## karakachan (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm off to get my 2 dogs from France on the 10th January...I will be travelling down the A1\M11...M25\M20 to the tunnel @ Folkstone....might be a silly ?...but is there a good time to be on the ''Road to Hell'' M25,not been down that way since we went off to Bulgaria 9yrs ago..

I'm sure someone has done this route time and again.
Steve


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 31, 2017)

Either mid day or after 7pm


----------



## karakachan (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanx for that Helen


----------



## silverweed (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes stay well away in the afternoon or you won’t be going anywhere. Remember you have to pay for the bridge crossing on line now or in certain shops too I think


----------



## harrow (Dec 31, 2017)

karakachan said:


> I'm off to get my 2 dogs from France on the 10th January...I will be travelling down the A1\M11...M25\M20 to the tunnel @ Folkstone....might be a silly ?...but is there a good time to be on the ''Road to Hell'' M25,not been down that way since we went off to Bulgaria 9yrs ago..
> 
> I'm sure someone has done this route time and again.
> Steve



About 03.00 or 4.00 am should be ok.

They do the repairs about that time but you should be able to keep rolling.

:goodluck:


----------



## Robina (Dec 31, 2017)

karakachan said:


> I'm off to get my 2 dogs from France on the 10th January...I will be travelling down the A1\M11...M25\M20 to the tunnel @ Folkstone....might be a silly ?...but is there a good time to be on the ''Road to Hell'' M25,not been down that way since we went off to Bulgaria 9yrs ago..
> 
> I'm sure someone has done this route time and again.
> Steve



We have found that if you avoid the rush hours (generously interpreted!) then you should be OK.  Sometimes a bit slow over the Dartford crossing but do remember to go online and pay in advance Pay the Dartford Crossing charge (Dart Charge) - GOV.UK  - my husband tells me the website is very easy to use. Good luck!


----------



## karakachan (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks all for the info,much appreciated


----------



## redhand (Dec 31, 2017)

Did this route earlier this year was dreading it but pleasantly suprised hit m25 about 1300 on Wednesday and 0915 returning no delays but just stay inslow lane some of the euro wagons were mental


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 1, 2018)

*Maybe Go late evening*

Overnight in Canterbury P&R
Then you could get a "cheapday" return and use the tunnel Quicker easier especially with dogs
Overnight in Canterbury again

We prefer the tunnel anyway and try not to rush


----------



## Les Haro (Jan 1, 2018)

Switch your sat nav on.
You don't want to be caught in traffic on the A1/M25  or A14/M11/M25.
The A14 road works and Black Cat roundabout (Bedford turn) on the A! are the bane of my life and when they go wrong you need to know side roads.

A14/M11 2yrs to end of works.
Black Cat A1, new A1 to Biggleswade postponed yet again. Four roundabouts, one with lights, in 10 miles on an A road

Both of these are affected by the flow of the M25 50 miles away.
When one defaults the other has to take the traffic avoiding the hold up.

Open a Dart Charge account online, deposit a tenner and its all done for you automatically when you cross (ANPR). Or free between 10pm and 6am.
Plus as a member you get a discount when you cross. £1.67 instead of £2.50. Better than money in the bank.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 1, 2018)

There really isn't a good or bad time, jams happen at the strangest times, so just avoid the obvious rush hours and allow plenty of time.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 1, 2018)

When we go down to Canterbury before crossing to France i normally aim to get us to the Queen Elizabeth ll bridge ( Southbound ) for mid to late morning.

Very rarely have a problem now the Toll Booths have been removed although it does slow down a bit i can`t remember the last time it actually came to a standstill.

Coming back through the Dartford Tunnel ( Northbound ) is normally the same, mid to late morning.

It does slow down because of the barriers going down and virtually straight up again but it normally does keep moving apart from when they let the Haz-Chem ones go.

As previously mentioned if you open an account you get the crossing cheaper and you don`t have to mess about remembering to go online / phone them to pay.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 1, 2018)

We usually book a late night/early morning crossing something like midnight to 2am, alawys plan to get there around 10pm & often get straight on. Don't find the M25 too bad in the early evening. When we get the other side we plan on driving to the Auchan outside Boulogne about half hour drive.


----------



## karakachan (Jan 2, 2018)

Les Haro said:


> Switch your sat nav on.
> You don't want to be caught in traffic on the A1/M25  or A14/M11/M25.
> The A14 road works and Black Cat roundabout (Bedford turn) on the A! are the bane of my life and when they go wrong you need to know side roads.
> 
> ...



Is that southbound only for the roadworks as we came up that way on the evening of the 20th Dec and didn't have any holdups or see any road works
Steve


----------

